# Senility in an old cat



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

I wrote a year or so ago, detailing the toileting problems with my much loved, elderly cat, TT. He's now nearly 21. We found ways of dealing with his toilet problems (litter trays, newspapers over everything..), but I'm worried now that his behaviour strongly suggests senility. He's had a recent physical check up and bloods, and the vet said his physical condition is amazing for a cat of his age (few teeth left, apart...) 

He trills, and meows and cries for me, constantly, loudly and insistently. He sits behind the front door every time we leave the house, and is there, waiting, when we get back. This could all seem very endearing, but it actually becomes quite distressing, especially at night if he's not on my bed (I have to lift him on to it now). He doesn't seem to have good vision at night any longer, and has to be carried around when it's dark. He purrs like something possessed if lifted and cuddled - but wants it all the time, to the point where we cannot leave him without feeling guilty.

He often appears unaware of where his food is, or even when we've put it in his bowl for him - we have to carry him to it, and lift it or put his nose close to it before he eats. He will walk in circles, round and round, until we do this. He's greedy and wants food all the time - thyroid condition is under control. He simply appears to forget when he's eaten, and takes every move we make towards where we keep his food to be a sign of another meal! 

I did think, when I wrote a year ago, that nature would have taken its course by now, and that we've have said goodbye to a much-loved, long-term friend. As much as I don't want that to happen, and as much as I dread it, or having to make the decision to have him put to sleep, it can't be that far off. 

What are other people's experiences in caring for very elderly cats who are showing signs of senility? When does enough become enough? I'd value any advice you could give, please.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

one of my childhood cats went senile.
when 17 he was living in 1 room - got 'lost' if he left it, and would panic & toilet - then be very upset about that ( always a clean cat)
so my parents started shutting him in there (living room so used a lot) 
needed 2 trays and reminders of where the food bowl was - but seemed happy to sit & purr when stroked, recognised us

he was put to sleep at 18, he had arthritus & had increasing strength drugs .. but were no longer working for him.

never an easy decision, but when its 'time' its the right thing to do. 
probably not much help.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is one of the hardest decisions to make. I had to do this in January with my nearly 18 year old cat, Yazmin.
She had been poorly and wasn't responding to treatment. She hated taking Tablets and had given up on eating and spent her last days hiding under the bed.
I then knew it was her time.
You will know when it's his time. He will tell you.
He sounds to me to be fine, just a little senile.
At 21 he does sound quite good for his age.
We use to lift Yazmin up on to the bed and carry her a round too!
She did become very vocal but i think that's to do with being senile.
Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I had my 17.5 cat PTS on wednesday He was always a cranky cat couldnt be cuddled or brushed) He had gone a bit senile, sitting facing the wall, messing in cupboards and under beds. Eating all day and then having diarreah (sp) I felt sorry for him, he must have been exhausted keep eating and then going to the loo. He never had any peace. On wednesday I had to bath his back end again and he was so thin and bony and pathetic I decided to end it that same evening. He went very quickly, and although very sad it was for the best. He was existing rather than living and he had always been such a bolshy spirited cat it wasnt dignified and Im sure he hated it. Its your decision but you must decide what quality he has. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi 

Firstly, congratulations on looking after your cat so well that she has reached the grand old age, (in cat terms) of 21 !! My longest living cat was 20 when he died. 

As previous posters have said you will *know* when the time is right to have her pts. 

But as a rough guide -- as long as she is eating, toiletting (albeit with maybe a few 'accidents'), responding when you stroke her, and still able to get about indoors, even though she can no longer jump onto furniture, then I would say she still has some quality of life left. She does not sound as tho she is suffering and that is the main thing. 

But as you say, probably her time to go is not that far away.


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice; it is appreciated. 

Here's a pic of the old boy. Bones and fur now, but still as lovely as ever. He has been an absolutely gorgeous, totally loving cat all his life.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is lovely, must have been a stunning cat in his prime.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aktivit which is a neutraceutical for optimum brain health and function has helped in a lot of cases for dogs with cognitive dysfunction syndrome which is really doggie dementia or senility.

They do Aktivait for cats too, no personal experience but as said has had good effects in dogs, if you want to look it up
http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_cat_leaflet.pdf

You can get it from vets, but as its a neutracuetical and not a drug you can buy it on line too without prescription which is likely a lot cheaper.


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

He was..! He's only really aged, visibly and seriously, the last year or so. Here he is, three years ago - aged 17/18. Could still get onto the shed roof to watch the world!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with everyone else in that you should be congratulated-not many males especially, would be in such good condition at this age?

I've managed to track down your other posts now-couldn't first time!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/173943-very-elderly-cat-poor-toileting.html

Like before, I'd still like to rule out medical problems before senility is considered. You've mentioned his thyroid is under control but when was the last T4 test? Reading? Medication? Weight and appetite? Medication requirements can change over time and may need adjusting.

I'm also still wondering about high blood pressure and think it would be a good idea to have it checked since it can cause similar symptoms.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

se0303 said:


> He was..! He's only really aged, visibly and seriously, the last year or so. Here he is, three years ago - aged 17/18. Could still get onto the shed roof to watch the world!


He looks and sounds like a wonderful cat! Bless him


----------



## se0303 (Jun 25, 2011)

I had so many kind messages when I wrote about TT's toileting and behavioural quirks, which I really appreciated. He's now the "late" TT, having died a few days ago. He had a totally peaceful and pain-free end. He'd become very weak over the last couple of weeks of his life, and the day he went, was visibly tired and had had enough. I picked him up, lay down on the sofa with him, cuddled him, and a few seconds later he died, with no suffering whatsoever. He literally just went to sleep. It's been a teary few days, but I'll treasure my memories of the biggest feline character I've ever come across. He's resting in the garden now, under a pretty yellow bush and my favourite tree. Sleep tight, old boy.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to you-have only just read your earlier posts and was going to reply when I read the latest one today.

I so glad that he had a lovely peaceful passing-in your arms and surrounded by love.
I know that will still grieve for him as they take a part of our heart with them when they go,
We lost our ginger boy ,Dougal,15 in June after a long struggle ,I knew he had had enough
He was in my arms when he passed and I was so glad that I was there with him-and the lovely vet who had tried so hard to help him.

Hope our 2 old boys have met at Rainbow Bridge ,free from pain

Sending you a BIG HUG
Maureen


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

se0303 said:


> I had so many kind messages when I wrote about TT's toileting and behavioural quirks, which I really appreciated. He's now the "late" TT, having died a few days ago. He had a totally peaceful and pain-free end. He'd become very weak over the last couple of weeks of his life, and the day he went, was visibly tired and had had enough. I picked him up, lay down on the sofa with him, cuddled him, and a few seconds later he died, with no suffering whatsoever. He literally just went to sleep. It's been a teary few days, but I'll treasure my memories of the biggest feline character I've ever come across. He's resting in the garden now, under a pretty yellow bush and my favourite tree. Sleep tight, old boy.


I am so sorry to hear your sad news about the passing of your amazing and long-lived cat. Thank you for letting us know.

I am so happy he had such a long and happy life with you, adored and cherished just as he deserved! And then such a peaceful passing..... in your arms.....safe in the knowledge he was loved right to the end.  Bless him!

Thinking of you with sympathy.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a very lovely ending for a very lovely cat. RIP Old boy, take care xx


----------

